#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-10
<jldugger> fun. suspend-to-ram almost worked
<jldugger> went down, came back up, but everything is bitching about io errors
<SpacePuppy> cool.. whatmodel?
<jldugger> toshiba tecra m7
<esac> anybody ak for a possibly simple dapper question
<Infecto> somebady responsible for kernel sitting in here sometimes ?
<jldugger> maybe you're looking for #ubuntu-kernel
<jldugger> but i think a few of the kernel guys do exist here
<jldugger> (mjg comes to mind)
<Infecto> i`v got problems wit fan after suspend on my laptop 
<Infecto> and i want to ask somebody 
<mdke_> Infecto: best option is a bug report
<Infecto> "linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10.29" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<Infecto> hmmm 
<giftnudel> take linux-source-2.6.17
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-11
<O2_> hello
<O2_> I wonder if we need to install something else to improve the video card? 
<Nailor> What video card?
<O2_> when playing 3d games, I find it slower than in windows
<O2_> mine laptop's video card is intel GMA900, 128MB
<Nailor> Well, Intel offers some drivers for the video cards
<O2_> really, what's its name?
<Nailor> Well, xserver-xorg-driver-i810 should be in repos
<mjg59> The Intel drivers are the same as the ones we ship
<Nailor> And it's installed default (if I'm right)
<Nailor> O2_: It just might be that the intel's drivers aren't performing as well in linus as in windows
<O2_> my laptop: intel 915 chipset, not 810
<O2_> : (    what a sad news
<Nailor> That package supports i9xx too
<O2_> really
<O2_> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-driver-i810........................had been installed by default!
<O2_> what a bad news................
<O2_> what video card is in your notebook? I wonder
<Nailor> Nvidia 7400 go
<O2_> how is it under linux ?
<O2_> I wonder if GMA900 will be better running in fedora core
<Nailor> Well, both use the same drivers.
<Nailor> Since the drivers are provided by X.org, not the distribution. There's propably no speed advantage between distributions
<Nailor> My nvidia is working nowdays well. When I bough the laptop, the driver support was poor
<O2_> what cpu is your laptop then
<Nailor> Core Duo 1,8GHz
<O2_> did u know how to view the cpu speed in ubuntu
<Nailor> For example with cpufreq-applet
<Nailor> From Add to panel... -> CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor
<Nailor> And if you want more detailed info, just cat /proc/cpuinfo
<O2> oh, thanks. I got it    598.xxx MHz!!   but my CPU is Pentium M 1.7GHz!  why it's slowed down
<Nailor> Someone else had similiar problems with his toshiba
<Nailor> Apparently that's a kernel/bios bug, but I can't guarantee it 
<O2> I think it's because PM cpu would do that for saving battery
<O2> but how to disable this feature
<Nailor> That's not propably the problem
<Nailor> Since proc/cpuinfo should report the native frequency
<O2> but my laptop is very cool now I find.    that must be it's running under low speed
<Nailor> Well it propably runs at 600MHz
<Nailor> But the problem is that it's not going to run faster, since the system thinks the maximum is 600
<Nailor> But anyway, I have to go now. :)
<Nailor> Try, for example, updating bios to latest revision. Might help
<O2> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz
<O2> cpu MHz         : 598.651
<Nailor> Yeah, the latter (cpu MHz) should be 1.70 too
<Nailor> Like in mine:
<Nailor> model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz
<Nailor> stepping        : 8
<Nailor> cpu MHz         : 1829.143
<Nailor> (my processors runs atm at 900Mhz)
<Nailor> But anyway, got to go now. ->
<O2> update bios.......    I don't know if my mb's bios is newest
<O2> ok,  see you!
<tormod>  Hi, I am debugging some hibernation trouble on my laptop, and I am looking through hibernate.sh, prepare.sh, resume.d. Can anyone tell me why laptop-mode is stopped when the machine resumes again?
<tormod> ok an easier question: pressing the sleep button does nothing. From syslog: gnome-power-manager: Doing nothing because the suspend button has been pressed. I can not find any setting in Power Management Preferences to change this. Am I missing something?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-12
<tormod> gconf-editor shows action_button_suspend = nothing. But there is no way to change this is in the Preferences...
<andrea_> hi! can i control cpu frequency or fan with ubuntu dapper?
<andrea_> ehi!
<andrea_> i have a toshiba notebook
<andrea_> ehi can de dio!
<andrea_> hi! can i control cpu frequency or fan with ubuntu dapper?
<andrea_> hi! can i control cpu frequency or fan with ubuntu dapper?
<TreMobyl> hey
<TreMobyl> what is the status of the r300 driver in ubuntu?
<mjg59> Ought to work
<mjg59> Slightly less well on r400 chipsets
<TreMobyl> I have rv350
<TreMobyl> do I need to do anything special?
<TreMobyl> it doesn't seem to recognize my card, or I've not configured it properly
<TreMobyl> mjg59: still around?
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> You shouldn't need anything special
<TreMobyl> am I missing a FAQ or something?
<mjg59> It ought to just work in edgy
<mjg59> What's the failure mode?
<TreMobyl> ah, this is Dapper
<mjg59> Oh, right
<TreMobyl> maybe I just gotta be patient
<mjg59> Might not be supported there
<TreMobyl> any eta on dapper?
<mjg59> Nope
<TreMobyl> erm, edgy
<mjg59> Oh
<mjg59> 25th
<TreMobyl> of October?
<mjg59> 26th, rather
<mjg59> Yeah
<TreMobyl> awesome
<TreMobyl> I ought to buy some CDs
<TreMobyl> anything you need help with?
<mjg59> Testing the current daily wouldbe good
<TreMobyl> is it generally painful?
<mjg59> Shouldn't be
<TreMobyl> I just left Gentoo for Ubuntu because I wanted things to stop being annoying and broken
<TreMobyl> so far, it's worked out quite well
<TreMobyl> maybe I'm just too incompetent for gentoo.
<TreMobyl> what do I need to point apt at to help out?
<TreMobyl> should I be helping out with the whole enchilada, or just xorg/r300?
<jldugger> TreMobyl, if its just a laptop with no serious worries, you might consider testing out the installer. otherwise if you just want to upgrade dapper, i think its like "gksdo update-manager -c -d" 
<jldugger> should attempt to fix up sources.list so that it works on edgy
<TreMobyl> jldugger: thanks.  I've just edited /etc/apt/sources.list and am in the process of downloading all of the new packages now
<TreMobyl> should be done by morning
<TreMobyl> jldugger: still there?
* TreMobyl shrugs and goes to bed
* TreMobyl wonders if xglx goodness will be waiting in the morning
<jldugger> TreMobyl, im here, but kinda grading
<jldugger> last time i tried xgl on my desktop it didnt pan out so well
<echisenn> can  i control cpu frequency or fan speed of my toshiba notebook with ubuntu?
<echisenn> help me
<echisenn> there'snt anyone???
<hub> I'm afraid to say that Edgy will be worse than Dapper for me
<hub> because not only it break suspend on my thinkpad as Dapper did, but I can't even succeed to use the -19 kernel pre-Dapper that did work
<TreMobyl> hub!
<TreMobyl> that's not good news; I'm in the middle of upgrading (somehow, an anjuta package stomped on another package or vice versa)
<hub> TreMobyl: the worse is that I'm the only one commenting the bug
<hub> maybe I should just blog about it
<Trewas> hub: what thinkpad model? my X41 works ok with nosplash boot-option, with splash (which is the default) it sometimes crashes on resume though a bios-update made that a bit less likely to happen
<hub> Z60t
<TreMobyl> hub: I'd confirm, but I don't have a thinkpad
<TreMobyl> we'll see what happens with my Dell
<TreMobyl> wonder if the network-manager bug was fixed in Edgy
<TreMobyl> aww, my iceweasel plugins are going boom.  :(
<TreMobyl> is the lack of middle-click-opens-clipboard-url in ubuntu's firefox a bug or a feature?
<TreMobyl> grr.  Under high load, it appears that the click release event doesn't get through
<hub> TreMobyl: depends of who you ask
<hub> all firefox regressions are features
<TreMobyl> hub: frustrated much?
<hub> by firefox? yeah
<TreMobyl> iceweasel!
<hub> there tab handling is as crappy as Epiphany
<TreMobyl> such a great name.  :)
<TreMobyl> comment a va?
<TreMobyl> all browsers suck; links2 just sucks less?  :)
<hub> like mail client
<hub> but when you switch to a browser for a specific feature and said feature is removed then it adds to the frustration
<hub> btw this is OT here
<sykvisii> need help configuring my sound card, no one in ubuntu will help
<SS2> sykvisii: the topic says that this chan is no support chan ;)
<sykvisii> well the general support channel is about as helpful as the jerry springer show
<sykvisii> so i figured i'd chance this one
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-13
<GarBage> /etc/rc.local is not run, why?
<GarBage> sorry, i am stroke brain
<sa0> hi all
<sa0> someone knows an easy way to modify acpi ?
<Treenaks> "modify ACPI"
<Treenaks> Go work for one of the companies who specced it, and get into one of the committees, I guess
<sa0> !
<sa0> my pb is under ubuntu dapper drake with my asus W5, acpi detected is M2E model, so things don't work well
<sa0> any solution
<sa0> without having to patch and compile kernel
<ubuntu> jemand erfahrung mit den aktuellen asus laptops?
<ubuntu> hello. does anybody have some experiences with the new asus notebooks?
<Guest_283> hello
<Nailor_> hi
<Guest_283> do you have any experiences with laptop built in webcams running by ubuntu
<Nailor> Nope :(
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-14
<tritium> hi mjg59 
<tritium> The ipw2200 quiesce patch must fix more than my former problem.  2.6.17-8 fixed my rebooting problem without the need for the quiesce patch, which I see is back as of .33
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-15
<roostishaw> anyone in here on a macbook?
<jldugger> im so lost on how this wacom-tools stuff works
<jldugger> there's like four .debs built from that one package
<Burgundavia> mjg59: is there a known bug where the touchpad is very non-responsive?
<cjcastor> sup
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-08
<LinuxJuggalo> does anyone here know if gutsy will have full hardware support for Toshiba Satellite A205-S4797, not like i have much hardware problems with feisty except for sound which i can easily get around to make it functional, but i could never get my integrated cam to work and its even displayed in /dev/video0
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-09
<Jimmy_kha> any1 active?
<Jimmy_kha> i've just purchased an HP Compaq 6710b (Santa Rosa) and wanted some advice
<Jimmy_kha> hello
<Jimmy_kha> elo?
<rsferreira> Hi. I've being testing Gusty beta on a Sony Vaio PGC-K115Z but it will only boot on battery. In the ac power, it chashes some seconds after GDM is loaded. And, if power is plugged after a normal boot on battery, system crashes immediatly. The only way to boot on ac power is to set acpi=off in the kernel line. Has anyone faced similar problems? It Gusty boots ok in the live CD and I've running Feisty with no problems.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<tushyd> I was thinking of getting the xbox 360 hd dvd drive... does anyone know if I could use it on my computer?
<tushyd> ubuntu feisty
<tushyd> noe?
<hummer> hi all
<hummer> i would like to help you testing an asus f3jm
<hummer> you are not interested?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-11
<rsferreira> My notebook only boots Gusty on battery. On ac power it crashes some seconds after gdm is loaded, unless I set acpi=off in the kernel line. Has anyone seen something like this?
<dan_l> hey, can anybody help with laptop selection?  I'm looking to buy something budget, but I'd like to pop Ubuntu on there so I can learn linux.  I've read a lot of documentation, I just want to confirm some thoughts.
<dan_l> can anybody take a look at a spec sheet for me?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-12
<komputes> Anyone have a guide for everything working on 64 Bit Acer Aspire 5002WLMI
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<biotrox> hello
<biotrox> need help
<biotrox> anyone online..?
<biotrox> anyone can help me/..?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-13
<fer> I need help with a toshiba a100-999
<fer> suspend to ram doesn't work
<fer> hola, alguien con un toshiba a100 con nvidia a conseguido suspender el equipo?
<John117> Hey everybody.  Can someone answer a question?
<cypherdelic_>  How do I apply the fix for Bug # 144390. Please assist.
<cypherdelic_>  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cypherdelic_>  cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<cypherdelic_>  sda3_crypt /dev/sda3 none luks,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -- this is the crypttab line, please help... :(
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-14
<biotrox> hello need help
<biotrox> :(
<schwarzekraus1> Hi, all
<schwarzekraus1> Does anybody knows how to make my ALC268 audiocard on HP Pavilion laptop work under GG's RC?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-06
<tenach> Hello.
<tenach> I was checking the Hardware Support for Acer Aspires, and the 5050 is not listed.  The closest is 5024- does anyone know if Aspire 5050 will run it?
<tenach> Nevermind.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-07
<mncharity> ping?
<mncharity> I note that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam got smashed 2008-05-08 with details for a particular laptop.  It needs to be reverted to rev 12 (rev 14 made no changes).  And the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting#How to make a Laptop Testing Report should perhaps have additional detail on how one uses the template.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-08
<asonge_> anyone alive at the moment?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-11
<ssfjhh> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<ssfjhh> 安装什么软件都出这个提示是为什么呀？
<ssfjhh> HOW TO DO WITH THIS?
<tiagoboldt> hi there, looking for a new laptop, is there any list of well-working laptops with ubuntu?
<tiagoboldt> I was pointing my choice at hp dv5 1050
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-05
<whodevil_> hi I installed ubuntu netbook and I removed the netbook theme to make it like a normal gnome. but the desktop does not show icons. I was wondering how to set it back? thanks.
<whodevil_> er set it so I can see the icons in the desktop
<whodevil> this chan usually this quiet?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-06
<siddharta> hi everyone
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-07
<apps> Hello ubuntu people! :)
<apps> I was wondering if maybe conical can actually make the laptop testing page abit more friendly ie have it abit more automated such as an online user form.
<apps> this whole business of making a page and adding this and that is not what technology these days can do.
<apps> surely we can make an online form??
<apps> Hey is see a cking is in the room!
<apps> My surname is king as well :)
<cking> hi apps, I'm Colin King, here's my blog http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/
<apps> Hey there is acutally someone in the room
<apps> :)
<apps> My name is Nolan Chan King
<apps> from South Africa
<apps> im busy adding my dell precision m4400 to the laptop testing page
<apps> ill have alook at ur blog later. at the moment in not on broadband but pay as u go modem :(
<cking> great to know you're contributing to the laptop testing work - great!
<apps> yea but im not use to all this code stuff. Its something that puts people off and i think conical should look into it.
<apps> Question:
<apps> It says on the page this: Add an entry to the table on LaptopTestingTeam, or on your manufacturers sub-page.
<apps> Where can i find this link??
<apps> Hello. Im a noob. So i was wondering how do i make a contact page or wikiname ??
<apps> NVm i found it thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-08
<ska> Is this a dev channel?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-10
<rweait1> used a projector with my thinkpad t60 (Radeon x1400). preferences - Display prompted for virtual resolution and logout/login. How do I get back to full resolution after projector?
